# GAP Insurance, MPP



## dnewell (Apr 16, 2019)

Under no circumstances should you purchase GAP insurance from MPP. MPP disallows any rideshare use. If you're looking for GAP insurance, try NSD. NSD does not disallow rideshare usage. BTW, I'm not affliated with NSD....I had MPP and they canceled my addendum as I was doing ridesharing.


----------

